# thoughts on American Flag Fish



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Not too long ago I mentioned these guys as a good fish for algae, including some of the most troublesome like beard etc. I started with mine all together despite the concern about aggression between males. Quite the opposite, they schooled. I took one and moved it. The fish is not happy, doesn't act like the others and has shown aggression to the corys (species tank really) and swims along the bottom and is about to be moved back.

I liked them so much I wanted a second group and bid on some.

Just a caution, I later found out the fish were not *in hand* so to speak and were only caught AFTER I committed to buying them. They were caught and shipped only a couple of days later. They arrived alive and seem okay but I was a little surprised. I have no problem with wild caught fish but expect a *quarrantine* of more than a day. I've had longer layovers at Chicago's O'Hare airport!

So if you see some for sale/auction online and are thinking of buying them, you may want to look into the details a little first.

Now that I have a bunch of F0 fish I'm done buying them, especially after this experience. Might be slower but I'll just grow my own thank you very much.


----------

